# Nob Bikers compared to Thunder Wolves



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

So I would love to start a TW heavy Chaosy force of WEs riding Juggernauts to fight off a guys successful Nob Biker List. I might want to try my own Nob Biker list then....

So Taticly wise how do they compare in Damage Output, Survivalbility, and Competivness. Also A Ork Boss on Bike vs a Wolf Lord on TW. Which of those two has more potential. Thnx for any input.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

TWC are immune to Instant Death from S8 and S9 weapons.

That alone makes them a LOT more survivable.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

thunder cav are better simply because of the power weapons available for them to buy - power weapons, lightning claws, basics having rending, S6 power weapon lords...

the fact that every way to kit out a thunder cav unit for best wound allocation means that they will all have some combo of a power weapon and a storm shield.

nob bikers have power claws, CCWs, and a S7 ccw on the charge. nowhere does this make them any more useful against another TC/bike/paladin/etc unit.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Nob Bikers are a lot faster and are scoring (and more survivable against shooting if you take a Painboy and use the Turbo-Boost - hell, a constant 4+ cover save from the Bike isn't bad in itself), but don't even nearly have the same conbat presence without spending a lot more points.

Midnight


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Awsome thnx for the insights. I like the Blood Crusher WEs idea alot. Great Hobby project too. Sounds good to me.


----------

